# mystery table leg joinery



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

I looked at the model from every direction, and I still can't figure it out.

Suggestions ??? I'm sure there's an LJ out there who's made it before.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Optical illusion


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is an explanation:


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I knew that. Right. LOL.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

> Here is an explanation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spoiler. :-(


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Great. I Love it.

-Madts.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

It's MAGIC !!! 
.
.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ummmmmmmmmmmm. Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-t???


----------

